
Am i being unfair to request a refund from Crowdfire? - ashitlerferad
I signed up for the first time yesterday. Service is broken, Asked them for a a refund, they respond today asking me to wait and asking if I can contact Twitter on their behalf. Here&#x27;s the communications:<p>The original message was via the app so I don&#x27;t have a copy but it was basically:<p>&quot; I just signed up for crowdfire, the service is not working, please refund.&quot;<p>Their response today, quote:<p>&quot;Thanks for reaching out!<p>We&#x27;re facing issues from Twitter&#x27;s end and are waiting for a reply from @Twitter about this sudden disruption so we can get it. Until then, our team is working round the clock to get the other Twitter features like Scheduling&#x2F;Publish and Mentions up and running for you.<p>For this, can I please ask you for some more time? Meanwhile, I please also request you to tweet out to @TwitterDev and let them know we&#x27;re waiting for a reply and immediate restoration of services?<p>We&#x27;d really appreciate your patience and understanding at the moment. We&#x27;ll be in touch!<p>Best,<p>Gwen&quot;<p>If I&#x27;m running a business online or offline and there&#x27;s service disruption, I don&#x27;t hold on to a customer&#x27;s money, I apologize for the inconvenience, explain it&#x27;s not our fault, give them a full refund and let them know we can contact them when service is restored so they can opt to return. Especially a first time customer.<p>...but what are your thoughts?
======
cerberusss
What kind of money are we talking about? There's such a thing as
practicalities.

~~~
aurizon
Yes, waste an hour and engage the community for chats to save $7, $37, $74 -
only the last two are worth even an instant...

